# Ribs, where do I start?



## Deeblock (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello,

I love barbecuing and grilling, but I am a novice when it comes to most things. I'm at the point where I can grill better than most people I know, but I'm just not where I want to be at.

My question, is about something that has been bothering me for a very long time. I've attempted to make ribs once, and it was a complete disaster. So, I'm putting that experience behind me and I'm looking to move on.

I basically need to know everything about barbecuing, smoking, grilling, and whatever else you can do with ribs. I love ribs, and nothing would make me happier than to make them perfectly. 

I know this is asking a lot, but I will be eternally in your debt. Thanks!


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

First, you need to decide on what type of rib you’re looking to do as this can change the methodology. Do you want to do beef back ribs, short ribs, or pork spare ribs, back ribs, riblets, country style ribs?

I’d imagine you’re thinking Pork Spare ribs or Pork Back ribs (Baby Back Ribs)?

What kind of equipment do you have to work with? Charcoal grill, smoker, gas grill? What size is the grill?

There are many, many, MANY ways to make successful ribs, so with a little more info (what rib meat, what equipment, etc), we’ll get started!


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 28, 2007)

There's alot of How To's in this forum.  Do you have any specific questions?


----------



## Deeblock (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the response guys.

I'm very new at this and don't have any questions just yet, because I haven't done enough to know what to ask. That being said, I will answer a few of the questions you asked.

_Types of ribs: beef back ribs, short ribs, or pork spare ribs, back ribs, riblets, country style ribs._

I was not aware there were so many, but I assume the ones I'm looking for are Baby Back and Pork Spare ribs.
 
_What kind of equipment do you have to work with? Charcoal grill, smoker, gas grill? What size is the grill?_

Well, I've been saving up some money for just such an occasion, and I figured this is a good place to get some ideas. As far as the equipment goes, I'm looking to start from scratch and get what I need. 

I'm not looking to break the bank, but something that will last and do the job. I don't mind paying for something I will use a lot, and that is high quality.

Thanks again.


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

Since you’re looking to buy new equipment, and you’re just starting out, I’d suggest going with a good water smoker. It’s a tall vertical unit. You’ll want one that is completely enclosed, has at least two meat racks, and a separate fire pit, body, and lid, and vent control in the base of the fire pit.

The Weber water smoker is one of the best. Notice it is a three piece unit which is what you want. The bottom is where the charcoal goes, and there are vents to control air flow. The middle is where the water pan and meat racks go. The top is a domed lid that will allow tall cuts of meat on the top rack (like a chicken or turkey) when the lid is on. These three pieces are all separate and can be taken apart. That is, the middle body piece and the top lid come off of the fire pit. Also, the fire pit, and the entire unit, is completely enclosed once assembled. 

There are other units that mimic this three piece design for less money. The key to this type of unit is:

Three piece design
Completely sealed/enclosed unit
Air flow control in the fire pit
Front door access to add wood and coals

There are many units that have these four key features, so shop around at a local store, and find one that meets theses four minimum requirements.

For a top of the line smoker, the Big Green Egg is the way to go, but it can set you back $1,000.00 or more easily for the large unit with accessories.

You can also get an offset smoker which is a large barrel type smoker with an offset fire box. These are great and have a huge capacity (lots of meat!) but they are harder to regulate temperature control, and can often frustrate a beginning smoker.

I’d stay away from the Brinkman smokers unless you got an electric model. The Brinkmans don’t have air flow vents in the base, and the fire pit is poorly designed. However, they are inexpensive, and you CAN modify the unit to work more efficiently.

Finally, you don’t even have to have a smoker to smoke ribs. You can do good ribs on a large 22” Weber kettle if you so desire. Since the kettle is also a grill you get two tools in one.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 28, 2007)

First would be choosing the equipment, then we can help you prepare some ribs on what you're using.  Do you have a propane grill or any sort of grill already?


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 28, 2007)

Deeblock said:


> I've attempted to make ribs once, and it was a complete disaster.


 
What was wrong with they way they came out ?


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

Once you have your equipment picked out, you need to pick your meat. I’d suggest starting with spare ribs since they are less expensive than babybacks, and tend to be a bit more forgiving as you cook them.

Let’s look at the ways to cook them.

*Oven*
Yep, you can do them indoors. Just put them in a covered roaster on a meat rack with a little apple juice in the bottom of the roaster. Cover it, and put it in the oven set for 225 and leave them in there for 3 to 4 hours. This gives you perfect, fall of the bone tender ribs. But, no smokey flavor. Once they are done, you CAN throw these on the grill to apply and set a BBQ sauce and add a little smokey flavor.

*Weber Kettle Grill*
Use about 1/2 to 3/4 of a chimney full of charcoal. Bank all of the charcoal to one side of the kettle (push all the coals to one side in a pile). Put on the rack and place your ribs on the opposite side as far away from the coals as possible. You can also put a tray of water in the middle of the grate to add some moisture and deflect some of the heat. You’ll cook the ribs anywhere from 2 to 3.5 hours. You should baste them with a wet mop (one part oil to one part cider vinegar is great) every 30 minutes. You should also turn the meat 180 degrees every 30 minutes. This is so that one side of the ribs doesn’t spend all of its time closer to the pile of coals than the other side.

You can also flip them occasionally, but this isn’t required....but turning them is. When the meat has pulled back on the bone by about 1/2 inch and the meat between the ribs is fork tender, take them off and wrap them in foil. Allow them to rest for 10 minutes then serve.

*Water Smoker*
If it is a water smoker, start a batch of coals in the fire pit, place the body on the fire pit, then fill the water pan with water. Add your ribs to the meat racks and then cover. You want to watch the temperature and keep it at 225 to 235. When you first start this, the water will be cold and will absorb most of the heat, so it will keep the temp at 220 or less the first 30 minutes. After that, the water will have heated up, and the temperature in the smoker will begin to rise. At this point, close the bottom air vents to decrease airflow and cool the coals. Leave the vents closed for 15 to 30 minutes and watch the temp. When it is at 225 and steady, crack the vents a bit. If the temp falls, open the vents a bit. 

You’ll also need to add more charcoal every 45 to 60 minutes. To do so, light the charcoal in a chimney off to the side, then transfer the lit coals to the fire pit via the front door on the smoker. You CAN add unlit coals (and I often do because I’m lazy), but you run the risk of tainting your meat with charcoal smoke instead of wood smoke! 

Speaking of smoke, you should have some wood chunks (or chips, but chunks are better) soaking in a bucket of water. Add a few chunks every 40 minutes or so. Depending on the type of wood you use, and how strong you want the smoke, you can add wood more often. 

As you are cooking, resist the urge to peek. Try not to take the top off for the first 1.5 to 2 hours. After that, you can start basting with a wet mop. I like to baste every 30 – 35 minutes. Keep the temp at 225 to 235, and cook the meat for about 3.5 hours. Again, when the meat pulls back on the bone and is fork tender, they are ready. Let them rest in foil for 10 minutes before serving. If you want sauce on your ribs, add it after abut 3 hours of smoking so that it will be on the ribs for about 35 minutes or so to set. 

*Offset Smoker*
If you use an offset smoker, the same methodology is used except you don’t have a water pan. Also, placement of your meat is important. The firebox is off to the side, so where you place the meat on the rack is important with relation to how close it is to the opening where the heat from the fire pit is coming. You’ll want a good oven thermometer to place in this kind of smoker so that you can monitor various locations for temp. As with the water smoker, keep the temp at 225 – 235, and run the ribs for about 3.5 hours. Baste them every 30 minutes after the first 1.5 hours of cook time.

*Notes*
You can also “cheat” cook your ribs by simply par boiling them first for about 45 minutes to an hour, and then grill them with direct or indirect heat and add a sauce. I don’t suggest this method, and it doesn’t sound like what you’re looking for anyway. 

To make basting much easier, get a large spray bottle from a home improvement store and mix one part apple cider vinegar to one part oil. Shake well, and then just spray the meat! Super simple and very easy!

For charcoal, always use Kingsford or another quality brand. You’re going to be cooking a cut of meat for 3.5 to 4 hours, so now is not the time to save a few pennies on charcoal. Get the good stuff and you will be pleased. Lump coal is also an option, but I don’t suggest playing with that until you have mastered using regular coal. As for wood, experiment a bit. Hickory is the classic wood for smoke. Mesquite is good, but you don’t want to use a lot of it on ribs (kind of strong). Oak is a great choice as well. Since Hickory and Mesquite are so readily available in most stores, I’d suggest getting a bag of hickory CHUNKS and start with that.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2007)

Some time ago, Rainee, a member very familiar with BBQ and smoking, posted the information below on how to smoke in a Weber kettle. It's a great tutorial.

With a Weber kettle, you can do any type of grilling as well as smoking with success and a minimal investment. A 22" Weber gold will cost you less than $200. The 18" model is even less.



BBQ Ribs on a Weber





Adapted from an article in the Portland, ME Times Record. The Moose and Lobster Preservation Society, winners of "Best Ribs in New England" at the KCBS sanctioned Pig and Pepper 1996 competition in Carlisle, MA, describe their technique for slow-cooking ribs on a Weber kettle style grill.

Buy one or more whole racks of ribs (end-on or "St. Louis Style" -- ask your butcher) and coat lightly with olive or vebetable oil using your hand or a brush. Sprinkle lots of "rub" on both sides and ends, patting and slapping it firmly into place. Surface of meat should be completely covered with a layer of rub. Wrap each rib in two layers of plastic wrap and place in refrigerator for 4 to 24 hours.

Bank a small amount of coals on one side of the grill and let smoker warm up for 20-30 minutes. Stick a meat thermometer in the top or side of the grill (you may need to drill a hole), and work the fire to stabilize the temperature around 200-300 degrees. Hotter fires will significantly shorten cooking times and not allow slow-cooking of the meat.

Soak hickory, mesquite, cherry, apple or other wood chips in a bowl of water for 20 minutes or more, and sprinkle small amounts on the coals every 20-30 minutes or as often as desired. 

Optional: Partially fill a small disposable aluminum pan with water and place at the bottom of the Weber or partially over the coals. Fill as necessary during the cooking process.

Place ribs away from the heat source, on the side opposite the banked coals. If you have two or more racks of ribs, use a 'rib rack' purchased at your local hardware store for $10 to help stand the rib racks on their side next to each other. Place rib racks thick side up/bone-end down, so the small ends stay moist.

That's it! Sit back for 4 to 6 hours, watch the smoke rise, and drink your favorite beverage. Don't forget to add soaked wood chips every so often, and keep the water pan half full. You may want to turn the meat in-place to give each rib end or side equal time nearest the heat source. If you're curious whether the ribs are done, try cutting one off and eating it (cook's privilege). The meat should be pink around the edges (called a 'smoke ring'), pull cleanly from the bone and taste nice and smoky.

Before serving or for the last 10 minutes of cooking, lightly brush each rack with your homemade barbecue sauce. Cut between each rib, brush again with sauce if desired, and serve. Make sure you save a few ribs for yourself -- they'll go quickly! You're now a real, slow cookin', wood smokin' barbecue chef.


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

If you want to get creative, you can use a 22” Weber Kettle with a an 18” charcoal grate (it sits lower in the kettle) and 5 fire bricks to make a modified, but rock steady smoker.

This guy did it, and is able to maintain a solid 225 to 250 for an hour or so with only a very small batch of fuel. Not to mention very ample smoke! 

Each picture has some text describing what is going on. Simply click on each picture to advance to the next pic in the series. Awesome stuff!


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm looking at that diagram, and I dunno if it would be a great idea to have the charcoal piled up against the inside of the grill itself.  The interior coating is libel to blister. I would suggest piling the coals off to one side, but keep them on the charcoal grate.


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

The Weber Kettles are tough! I too used to worry about the coals banked on the side, but it doesn’t hurt a thing. I’ve done it for years. Plus, Weber sells these holders that rest against the sides. The porcelain coating on the kettle is thick, and nothing short of a hammer strike is going to damage it.

But you can stack the coals so that they are off to the side and not touching the walls (that much anyway) and it works fine. I've done it both ways with no problems.


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 28, 2007)

Deeblock said:


> Thanks for the response guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When choosing your cooking appliance, don't make the mistake of gaging solely on price. If you are looking for something that will last, versatility, and produces the best flavor (IMHO) I would definetly consider the Big Green Egg.
It is all ceramic, so no worry of rust. It is a very forgiving grill, allows for mistakes while stilll producing meat that is delicious and moist.
I use my Egg 3-4 times a week. It is lump charcoal fueled. 

Baby backs ribs require a little finess, but are totaly do-able. I rub my ribs with spice, wrap with saran wrap place in fridge overnight. When ready to cook, set up for indirect cooking, preheat grill to 250. As your grill is pre-heating, remove ribs from fridge and allow to sweat (about 20 minutes) wrap your ribs in foil place on grill and cook, without opening grill lid, for 1 1/2 -2 hours. Then remove foil and place directly on grate, still indirect cook for additional 1/2 hour to 45 minutes again keep grill lid closed. last 15 minutes flip and baste with sauce of choice close lid and cook for 15 more minutes lid closed. Use a meat thermometer to check for definite doneness (160 degrees) Remove ribs, mop with more sauce, cover in foil and let rest for 15 minutes. Your ribs should be tender moist, and DELICIOUS!
Good Luck!


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 28, 2007)

keltin said:


> For a top of the line smoker, the Big Green Egg is the way to go, but it can set you back $1,000.00 or more easily for the large unit with accessories.


You can get a Large Egg, Nest, and Plate setter with tax for around $865.00
the $1,000 version is the XL and is for people that cook for more than 30-50 people on a regular basis.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 28, 2007)

Renee Attili said:


> You can get a Large Egg, Nest, and Plate setter with tax for around $865.00
> the $1,000 version is the XL and is for people that cook for more than 30-50 people on a regular basis.


 
Does that come with a professional chef as well?


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 28, 2007)

With the Egg, you will feel like a pro.
And your food will taste like your a pro too


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah, yeah, yeah.......sales people.


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 28, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> yeah, yeah, yeah.......sales people.


I am an Egghead first and foremost! I sell them, because I believe in them.
Don't knock it until you try it!!!!


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

Renee Attili said:


> You can get a Large Egg, Nest, and Plate setter with tax for around $865.00
> the $1,000 version is the XL and is for people that cook for more than 30-50 people on a regular basis.


 

If only it were so. Check this site.

Big Green Egg Large Charcoal Grill / Smoker with Nest and Side Shelves - 18.25 Inch Grid 
Our Price: $869 (140 pounds, yes it is heavy!)

Big Green Egg Nest For Large Egg 
Our Price: $99.95

Big Green Egg - Egg Mate Side Tables For Large Egg 
Our Price: $75.95

Big Green Egg Precision Temperature Gauge 
Our Price: $23.95

That’s just the basics of the unit, a temp gauge, a nest, and the side tables. A grand total of 1068.85, and that doesn’t include any taxes they might add. Then there is shipping. UPS has a 150 pound limit, so it’s a stretch with packaging....but by putting the green egg in one box, and the other pieces in the other, you could do it. It’s about 110.00 for 150 pounds, then you figure another 45 or so for the other box for a total of 155.00 in shipping.

Total for a large Green Egg, accessories, and shipping = $1223.85

You might be able to save a little money by driving to Georgia where the main company is, but all of the local dealers in my area have at least a 10% markup (some as much as 20%!!!) over the prices I’ve already posted from that web-site!! 

But.....that website did mention free shipping, so that's nice if it works out.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 28, 2007)

keltin said:


> Total for a large Green Egg, accessories, and shipping = $1223.85


 


I can go to some nice BBQ restaurants around here and get more ribs then I'll ever want for that much


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

Renee Attili said:


> You can get a Large Egg, Nest, and Plate setter with tax for around $865.00
> the $1,000 version is the XL and is for people that cook for more than 30-50 people on a regular basis.


 
One other thing, the extra large version uses a 24” grid. I’ve got a 22” Weber. So the XL Egg is only 2 inches more in diameter. I’ve fully loaded that rig, and it doesn’t come close to making enough for 30-50 people! There is no way you can say that an XL Egg is the tool of choice for feeding 30-50 people! 

Here’s a shot of a 22” rig nearly fully loaded,. Even if you squeezed in a couple more roasts, you’re not approaching the 30-50 person mark. 

And the XL version is base priced at $1,199.00. With the nest, tables, and temp gauge, you’re looking at $1,424.85 and the thing weighs 240 pounds. The lid alone weighs 60 pounds! If you have to pay for shipping, it costs even more!

Nothing against the egg though. I've always wanted one, but let's be realistic about the thing!


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 28, 2007)

I sell them here at my store

Large Egg complete with Temp gauge, 1 ceramic top, a daisy wheel top, feet, firebox, fire ring, dvd, and cook book-$699.00 (Manufacture price)

Nest-76.95 (manufacturer price)

Plate setter- 36.95 (manufacturers price)

Tax-(here in Florida) 48.77

Total-$861.67

There are dealers in most areas of the US so shipping is not essential. 

The website you mentioned Free Delivery also. the Egg weighs 140 the other items are boxed seperately, UPS does ship them.

The price list you have above, you have added the eggmates, nest and temp gauge in that are included with the package price. So from that site the Egg with those items costs $869.00.. That's it.


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

Renee Attili said:


> The price list you have above, you have added the eggmates, nest and temp gauge in that are included with the package price. So from that site the Egg with those items costs $869.00.. That's it.


 
Yeah, I just read the fine print, and it seems they do throw in the nest and side tables. Most dealers in my area don’t but instead give a price that is just for the egg, and then piecemeal you for the rest. Bunch of rip-off artists!

So, 869.00....let's say 8% tax that we pay here in Alabama, and you hit 938.52........_nearly_ $1,000 dollars. Pretty pricey for a grill/smoker, especially for someone that is just starting to learn how to smoke. But as I said, I’d like to have one.....and I definitely wouldn’t turn one down if someone offered me one!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2007)

*So, how do we help this guy make great ribs?!?!?!?*


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> *So, how do we help this guy make great ribs?!?!?!?*


 
I already posted how to get started......now he has to pick the equipment and the meat.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2007)

Just tryong to break a BGE logjam


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 28, 2007)

keltin said:


> One other thing, the extra large version uses a 24” grid. I’ve got a 22” Weber. So the XL Egg is only 2 inches more in diameter. I’ve fully loaded that rig, and it doesn’t come close to making enough for 30-50 people! There is no way you can say that an XL Egg is the tool of choice for feeding 30-50 people!
> 
> Here’s a shot of a 22” rig nearly fully loaded,. Even if you squeezed in a couple more roasts, you’re not approaching the 30-50 person mark.
> 
> ...


 
The diameter is not the limit to the cooking space. I utilize the verticle space that the Egg has as well. I have smoked 4- 8lbs. Pork butts at one time on my Egg. The ones on the grate cook at the same rate as the ones on the grill extender.


As for the XL
Base price $991

Nest- $97.95

Platesetter-$69.95

Tax (Florida)-$69.53

Total- $1228.43

As for shipping, again most areas have a BGE dealer within a realistic driving distance. 

Another HUGE plus for th Egg is unlike any metal grill, it will not rust. You can safely say that the Egg can last over 40 years. Even at the prices you quote, the XL would only cost an average of $31.00 a year
and a large would be much less.

Now,Back to this persons Ribs


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

Deeblock said:
			
		

> Well, I've been saving up some money for just such an occasion, and I figured this is a good place to get some ideas. As far as the equipment goes, I'm looking to start from scratch and get what I need.


 
What a great Christmas gift idea this is. It will be here before you know it. My advice is to spend the time between now and then reading and researching everything/everywhere you can about the different cooking appliances on the market seeking out their pros and cons etc. to see what best fits your personal needs/wants. My guess is, by the time you wade through the Marketing ploys, Advertising hyperbole, misinformation and disinformation you will make an informed decision! One that you will be happy with for years to come. Once you have made your choice, then the next step will be learing to cook on that particular cooker. Thats when the fun starts! Good luck!

Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

Renee Attili said:


> The diameter is not the limit to the cooking space. I utilize the verticle space that the Egg has as well. I have smoked 4- 8lbs. Pork butts at one time on my Egg. The ones on the grate cook at the same rate as the ones on the grill extender.


 
Pre-cooked weight of 8lbs will give you about 7+ pounds of useable meat...assuming no bones. About 28+ pounds of pulled pork. So, in theory, with all the sides, and only allowing for sandwiches and the occasional plate of pork, you could manage to give 50 people a taste. But as you point out, you’re limited to pulled pork. No room for ribs, shoulders (larger and have bones), salmon, brisket, etc. 

So again, it’s unrealistic to say the XL is a 30-50 person cooking apparatus when it obviously could only accomplish that task for one cut of meat. You’re basically saying it’s a twelve hundred dollar pulled pork machine if you suggest this.

Now, let's get back to those ribs!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2007)

I experience about a 30% loss in weight with pork butts (boneless) when making pulled pork.  A 7 pound butt would yield about 5 pounds.


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> I experience about a 30% loss in weight with pork butts (boneless) when making pulled pork. A 7 pound butt would yield about 5 pounds.


 
Is it that much? Truthfully, I've never weighed it after the cooking, but I knew there was some loss. Didn't think it was that much! Wow. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Deeblock (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, thank you all for such great information. I've been reading through this thread for a while now, and feel that I've accumulated a massive amount of information. I know I still have a lot to learn, and the best way to do that is to experience it myself. 

That being said, I took a look at all of the recommended smokers, and the only thing left to do is purchase one. I'm still debating on how much I want to spend, and on which model. 

And, I do have a propane grill now. I use that at the moment. The last time I tried to make ribs, they came out dry, overcooked, and the flavor was just not right. 

I will keep you updated about my purchase and attempts on the ribs. I'm sure I will have many questions before I finally go through with it, but thank you for the help thus far. It is greatly appreciate, and I can't wait to learn more.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 2, 2007)

keltin said:


> Is it that much? Truthfully, I've never weighed it after the cooking, but I knew there was some loss. Didn't think it was that much! Wow. Thanks for the info!


 

Yup.  I can get seriously AR at times.  I weighed the finished product and compared it to the package weight.  I also do two butts at a time.  It doesn't take any longer and then you have plenty.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 2, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> *So, how do we help this guy make great ribs?!?!?!?*


 
Hummm .... by getting this back on topic??? 

Here are some other threads that have more info on ribs in the BBQ & Smoking Meats Forum. There are others - just use the search button above to search oither DC forums.

As for equipment ... you just have to decide how serious you are about smoking vs grilling and then decide on quanty you will usually be making, what will fit your budget and location. 

Uncle Bob has a serious smoker ... and here is my dream pit (it's still a dream at this point). I've been using a Brinkman water smoker for about 20 years because of space limitations (living in an apartment) and because it was cheap (I think I usually paid about $35-$45 off season for the 3 I've had) ... but as keltin noted it has problems and has to be modified, so the Weber water smoker would be a better choice if you don't want to have to do the mods and don't mind spending a little more.


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 16, 2008)

*kudos for the wet mop tip.*



keltin said:


> Once you have your equipment picked out, you need to pick your meat. I’d suggest starting with spare ribs since they are less expensive than babybacks, and tend to be a bit more forgiving as you cook them.
> 
> Let’s look at the ways to cook them.
> 
> ...


I have never tried or even thought of a vinegar pre-baste. I also like the 
tip of using the spray  bottle with the vinegar in it, too. I always use a
spray bottle to control temperature and moisture, but never as a baster.
Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 17, 2008)

mbasiszta said:


> I have never tried or even thought of a vinegar pre-baste. I also like the
> tip of using the spray bottle with the vinegar in it, too. I always use a
> spray bottle to control temperature and moisture, but never as a baster.
> Thanks for the ideas.


 
My typical baste is equal parts apple juice or cider with apple cider vinegar and a couple tablespoons of dark brown sugar.  Sometimes I add some Bourbon or Apple Jack to the mixture. (no, it does not create a blow torch)  Mix well to dissolve the sugar and load into a spray bottle.  I spray the meat every 20-30 minutes.  I found that the only good thing about using a mop is that you look cool basting.  Otherwise, you're just wiping off any seasoning and keeping the lid open too long.


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 17, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> My typical baste is equal parts apple juice or cider with apple cider vinegar and a couple tablespoons of dark brown sugar. Sometimes I add some Bourbon or Apple Jack to the mixture. (no, it does not create a blow torch) Mix well to dissolve the sugar and load into a spray bottle. I spray the meat every 20-30 minutes. I found that the only good thing about using a mop is that you look cool basting. Otherwise, you're just wiping off any seasoning and keeping the lid open too long.


A water spray water bottle has great uses  in controlling
temperature and moisture when grilling or smoking. But this
new idea to me of using one for basting is really exciting!
I think you leave mroe of the previous bastings where they
were, as you add more to liven up the product. Great idea!


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 17, 2008)

I only need a water bottle during large cookouts to keep flare-ups tame.  Give it a shot and play around with the flavorings.


----------



## pugger (May 2, 2008)

*Oven didn't work so good*

Out of laziness and frustration with the useless pit (N.B. Hondo purchased last year & subsequently made well published mods to) I opted to try out the recipe for the oven w/ some apple juice - 225 for 4 hours, covered of course. 

After 4 hours I pulled the roasting pan from the oven, and removed the heavy duty foil. Indeed, the meat was pulled back from the bones & aside from the unappetizing look of boiled meat, I was optimistic. I took the rack of ribs to the hot grill & cooked some bbq sauce on them for about 15 minutes. 

I've made good fall of the bone tender ribs in the past but these weren't close. Next time I'll try again on my pit and see if there is a way to get that thing cooking decently.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 2, 2008)

I use a Webber 22" charcoal grill.  I also have Webber trays that were designed to hold the charcoal on either one or two sides of the grill.

I use to banks of charcoal and place the ribs over a drip pan filled with 2 cups of water.  To protect the meat from excess heat, and to controll the heat, I place 3 to 4 inch disks of soaked apple wood on top of the hot coals.  This protects teh meat from direct inra-red energy and produces plenty of good smoke.  I control the cooking temperature by adjusting the top and bottom vents to between half and 3/4 closed position.  This allows me to bring the ribs up to a great final temperature of about 190 degrees without scorching the bones or meat.  I can also use mops and rubs that contain some sugar for the same reason, if I so desire.

My favorite way to cook ribs is to use baby back ribs with the tenderloin still attached.  Your butcher can french the bones for you and remove the silver skin and extra muscle and bones, or you can do the same thing so that you can use those parts to make a pork stock.  You need at least 17 ribs to make this work.  Then, when the ribs are prepared, you stand them on end, tenderloin side down, and trim the ends square to the verticle.  Curl the ribs around with the bones on the outside of the circle until the ends touch.  Then tie off with butcher's string.  You can brine or marinate the ribs before tying them into the crown, or just season and mop.  Insert a meat thermometer into the ribs and place the crown roast over the drip pan.  Cover and cook for about twnety minutes.  Remove the lid and brush on your sauce.  Cover and cook another twenty minutes.  Again, remove the lid and apply sauce/mop fluid.  Check the thermometer.  Continue this process until the meat temp reaches 155' F., or 190' F.  Remove from the barbecue and set on a suitable platter.  Let rest for 15 mintues before carving.

Your mop can consist of honey, water, and lemon or other citrus (orange is a favorite at my house), or you can make a teryaki sauce, or the vinegar based mop as used in the Carolinas.  Avoid sauces that contain large amounts of sugar as the sugar can easily scorch.  Asian style sauces are particularly good with pork ribs of any kind.

There are a host of rubs and sauces available to you in the "Sauces, & Rubs" forum in D.C.

Enjoy your ribs.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mbasiszta (May 2, 2008)

Goodweed, dude, you should pay for my laundry bill: I am still drooling all over myself after reading your description of smoking ribs on the grill. Oh but I love to smoke and barbecue, too, but you write about them sooooooooo well. 

My main grill is the Weber 22" too, but I also love my cylindrical smoker. With the latter I can have a layer of meat, as well as a lower rack of potatoes and veggies.

Thanks for your post.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 2, 2008)

I am really hoping this is the year I get my new Weber grill and smoker, it will be the first time I will have an actual smoker. To get prepared, I plan on trying out the methods used on here for the "22 or "18 grill (mine is actually square but I think that might make it even easier for me to do it).
I also plan on doing fish on it, so anybody with tips on smoking fish...

We used to make country ribs this way when I was growing up, when indoors:

Set oven to 250, in large roasting pan arrange country style ribs loosely together on a wire rack. Pour over and completely cover with BBQ sauce ( I use about 4 bottles, dad used a half gallon of Cookies BBQ sauce as they sold it by the gallon. It is a sweeter BBQ sauce, so I to this day tend to pick sweeter BBQ sauces, or just make em myself with lots of molasses and brown sugar LOL.) cover and cook for at least 6 hours before checking.

These days I use the slow cooker, stack em in there as best I can with a nice dry rub then cover with BBQ sauce and let em go on low for 6 to 8 hours. My slow cooker has an 'auto' temp setting that will automatically bring the slow cooker up to temp fast, then let it cool down to low and stay there all day.

The hardest part is getting them back out of the pan or slow cooker as they fall apart easily.

Has anyone done them in a pressure cooker? Picanis? Or did I miss that?


----------



## Mama (May 15, 2008)

I made these in a pressure cooker last night and then finished them off on the grill.  They were fall off the bone tender.

I cooked them in my pressure cooker with 1/2 cup of beef broth, 1 medium onion, 2 ribs of celery, 2 carrots, 2 cloves of garlic and 1 teaspoon of liquid smoke.  Brought them up to pressure and cooked them for 45 minutes.  Ran the cooker under cold water to bring down the temperature.  Coated them in bbq sauce and finished them on the grill.


----------



## meshoo96 (May 15, 2008)

we have a friend that makes awesome ribs. He uses his home made BBQ sauce that he refuses to reveal (i think he's hiding the secret because it's just from a bottle) and cooks them in a slow cooker until they are 3/4 the way done then tosses them on the grill to finish up....


----------



## mbasiszta (May 15, 2008)

Mama said:


> I made these in a pressure cooker last night and then finished them off on the grill. They were fall off the bone tender.
> I cooked them in my pressure cooker with 1/2 cup of beef broth, 1 medium onion, 2 ribs of celery, 2 carrots, 2 cloves of garlic and 1 teaspoon of liquid smoke. Brought them up to pressure and cooked them for 45 minutes. Ran the cooker under cold water to bring down the temperature. Coated them in bbq sauce and finished them on the grill.


Nice description, nice picture (I have to learn how to post a picture of some of my results, too), but    how      were       they       flavor      wise?


----------



## Mama (May 15, 2008)

They tasted *great*!  I think they have a much better flavor than par boiling them or cooking them in a slow cooker.  Instead of the flavor being lost in the liquid (they are not actually in the liquid, they are on a rack in the pressure cooker), the flavor from the small amount of liquid is steamed into the meat.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 15, 2008)

Mama said:


> They tasted *great*!  I think they have a much better flavor than par boiling them or cooking them in a slow cooker.  Instead of the flavor being lost in the liquid (they are not actually in the liquid, they are on a rack in the pressure cooker), the flavor from the small amount of liquid is steamed into the meat.  Does that make sense?



It will make perfect sense once DW gets me that pressure cooker for Fathers Day!

They look great, and I bet they disappeared mighty quickly! I can't wait to start doing some of this stuff in a pressure cooker myself.


----------



## Mama (May 15, 2008)

Your gonna love it!  I used to cook roasts in a slow cooker but now I cook them in my pressure cooker because I think they have more flavor.


----------



## mbasiszta (May 16, 2008)

Mama said:


> They tasted great! I think they have a much better flavor than par boiling them or cooking them in a slow cooker. Instead of the flavor being lost in the liquid (they are not actually in the liquid, they are on a rack in the pressure cooker), the flavor from the small amount of liquid is steamed into the meat. Does that make sense?


Yes, it makes sense, of course. But I have always limited my use of pressure cookers to such things as artichokes and corn on the cob. I am actually looking forward to cooking more kinds of meals in a pressure cooker. It certainly speeds up cooking time in the hot oven without giving out much heat itself.

Thanks for getting me to get my head around this change.

Looking forward to trying that rib recipe!


----------



## Mama (May 16, 2008)

Your welcome!  Enjoy the Ribs!


----------

